# The Modern Day Fairy Tale



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

GREAT GREAT Article! Was going to post it this morning after I read it but fell asleep.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is a great article, and I agree with a good portion of it. I decided to do some homework to see what Judge Lorentzen does award in goldens, as we have not had a chance to show to her. 

In a huge entry and in a small entry too she was very consistent in picking this dog out as the most correct in her eyes: CH Easthill Broxden Woodland Lettuce Entertain You "Dylan" . I have seen him show many times, and I do agree he is a moderate dog with lovely movement. 

It is educational to put the words on the page in the context of what she means by correct by looking at the dogs she awards and breeds herself. 

When she judged Westminster, her choice was the Group I winning Andy. Here is Andy: http://chuckanutretrievers.com/

B/G1 
15 CH CHUCKANUT PARTY FAVOUR O NOVEL. SN 80494801. 12-31-98
By Madisons Stack The Deck - Chuckanut Justmoor Tequila. Dog. 
Owner: Wayne Miller & Ken Matthews., Bellingham, WA 98229. Breeder: Beverly A Wagner.

Here are the beautiful Springers she breeds: http://www.ocoeespringers.com/index.html / http://www.ocoeespringers.com/current_dogs.html

I couldnt find if she did hunting titles on her dogs at all or mainly conformation, but she certainly knows that the breed standard is based on their original purpose and breeds a correct Springer. 

I really enjoyed the article. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great article. I especially liked this:

It is my belief that these incorrect dogs do so much winning because so many judges do not first evaluate breed type. Instead, they fall into the pattern of rewarding the dog that can go around the ring the fastest and fanciest, regardless of the fact that it may totally lack many of the critical components of breed type required in its standard. Many years ago, Anne Rogers Clark wrote words that every judge should live by in the ring. She instructed judges to "first choose the individuals in your ring with the best breed type, and then reward the soundest of those typey individuals.” If we could all strive to judge with that directive in mind, our breeds would be far better served in the long run.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think one thing that came up as far as movement after the 2014 national was how many dogs were not correct coming and going (while they were fine from the side)... I watched some of the dogs afterwards at other shows and could see that same wide movement, even with dogs I really love and am admittedly all fangirl about.  

If a dog is really solid in every other way... probably trumps a dog who has idea movement but has issues in other areas?

People have told me the most correct movement for goldens is not a lot of flying feet. You don't want to see too much air between the feet and ground. You don't want to see too much interference or clearly mis-timing between the front and rear. You want to see a correct tail set. Correct head set. And you want a level steady topline even when the dogs are moving. 

It is something that I believe a lot of people are paying attention to....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

There is one place that really shows how a dog is put together, and that is swimming in deep water. Watch how the dog moves. A correct dog will swim very quickly and effortlessly with little difficulty. The dog that lumbers may have a GCh in the show ring, but in the water is not cut out for swimming. It's too bad we can't get tested in the water like we are tested in the show ring.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

See I've noticed that speed of swimming is not dependent on structure, it is desire. Obviously extremes in structure will affect swimming ability but in goldens that is typically not the case IMO. Then again I have seen in many dogs (typically labradors) their desire hinders them as they struggle so mightily to swim fast that they do a lot of paddling and churning and get nowhere. The water is an irritation to them because it slows them down so much.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

On the way TO the bird, swimming is really fast and efficient. On the way back WITH the bird, might as well go get lunch while waiting for him to get back to shore....



K9-Design said:


> See I've noticed that speed of swimming is not dependent on structure, it is desire. Obviously extremes in structure will affect swimming ability but in goldens that is typically not the case IMO. Then again I have seen in many dogs (typically labradors) their desire hinders them as they struggle so mightily to swim fast that they do a lot of paddling and churning and get nowhere. The water is an irritation to them because it slows them down so much.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> See I've noticed that speed of swimming is not dependent on structure, it is desire. Obviously extremes in structure will affect swimming ability but in goldens that is typically not the case IMO. Then again I have seen in many dogs (typically labradors) their desire hinders them as they struggle so mightily to swim fast that they do a lot of paddling and churning and get nowhere. The water is an irritation to them because it slows them down so much.


I believe that he strength/power of the stroke is a matter of desire. The efficiency of the stroke is a matter of structure.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Efficiency was more what I was referring to. I have Reilly with a really bad right elbow. You can watch him in the water. He does a weird rotation of that leg that doesn't make sense. You can see he just hates moving it in the water. My guy Hunter is just not very efficient, he's a bit lumbering and not as coordinated. Lucy on the other hand makes swimming look like the smoothest thing in the world. She's super fast and will beat any dogs to a bumper with effortless ease. Kind of interesting to watch dogs swim and how they move.

I'm referring to deep water, not the initial phase when they first enter the water and are maybe wading a bit.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Then again I have seen in many dogs (typically labradors) their desire hinders them as they struggle so mightily to swim fast that they do a lot of paddling and churning and get nowhere. The water is an irritation to them because it slows them down so much.


This gave me a chuckle because I knew exactly what you meant. Going out to fetch something there's a lot of splashing and water flying. All the way out mid-lake or whatnot. Jacks is like he's trying to RUN VERY FAST in the water. Bertie does a lot of little jumps as he swims like that's going to help him out there faster....

Coming back with something in the mouth though - they glide like they are part of the water and it's just smooth quiet movement. It's like having something in their mouth stabilizes them.


----------

